# California Drivers still collecting unemployment. Are you getting any Perks?



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I have an acquaintance still on unemployment who is receiving an extra $300 /week on top of her regular amount. This, sometime after the $600 /week bonus stopped.

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

not here.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Is it California specific? Meaning the California government is paying out some sort of boost or supplement? I know there was a $300 boost Nationwide for the states that applied for it. That paid out in mid-september though. it was for $300 a week from July 26th through September 5th or somewhere close to that


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Already received it all. Now there is a 7 week extension. 46 weeks total.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Is it California specific? Meaning the California government is paying out some sort of boost or supplement? I know there was a $300 boost Nationwide for the states that applied for it. That paid out in mid-september though. it was for $300 a week from July 26th through September 5th or somewhere close to that


I think the $300 boost you mention is what the guy is getting. I got the info from his daughter. She was under the impression he was still getting it, but it's more likely he was benefiting from the Lost Wages Assistance (LWA) program, which seemed to have a short life span. I just checked my EDD account history and see that I was paid three $300 payments in SEP, which is what the below article indicated may be the max payout unless the program was reinforced. So weird. I didn't even know the money had come in to my account because I started working full time around the time the payments were issued.

https://www.abc10.com/article/money...er-7/103-7bdd321b-ce21-480a-bc24-bdb21972ce0e
Of course, the folks who really made out under these programs were criminals and the prison population...
https://www.politico.com/states/cal...unemployment-benefits-prosecutors-say-9424792


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Somehow we will pay for this.
Biden will send Ca the cash and my tax dollars will pay


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

wallae said:


> Somehow we will pay for this.
> Biden will send Ca the cash and my tax dollars will pay


Yup.
The Hated Orange Guy refused to do that - Uncle Joe can't.

People who's governors and local politicians were responsible and didn't spend more than they had, will pay dearly. They will be the ones paying for Calfornia's Bullet Train project that cost BILLIONS and will NEVER be built. 
They'll be the ones paying for the bloated retirement rolls of pampered NY City employees.

People who worked double shifts so they could send their kids to college and have them graduate with no debt will be paying the banks for all those 'forgiven' student loans.

We voted him into office.
It must be what we want.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> I think the $300 boost you mention is what the guy is getting. I got the info from his daughter. She was under the impression he was still getting it, but it's more likely he was benefiting from the Lost Wages Assistance (LWA) program, which seemed to have a short life span. I just checked my EDD account history and see that I was paid three $300 payments in SEP, which is what the below article indicated may be the max payout unless the program was reinforced. So weird. I didn't even know the money had come in to my account because I started working full time around the time the payments were issued.
> 
> https://www.abc10.com/article/money...er-7/103-7bdd321b-ce21-480a-bc24-bdb21972ce0e
> Of course, the folks who really made out under these programs were criminals and the prison population...
> https://www.politico.com/states/cal...unemployment-benefits-prosecutors-say-9424792


Double check your unemployment payments. You should have gotten six I think. I don't know if you qualified for all of the weeks but Colorado was approved for six payments. We got to separate payments for 900


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanx Daisey. Yeah, it's definitely just three payments of $300 each, all within a day or two. Nothing past that. Maybe @SHalester or someone else from California will chime is as to how many LWA bonus payments they received.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

It looks like you guys were one of the last States, if not the last state to get paid. If this is in fact true, and depending on how your state decided to pay it out, people may very well be getting payments still.

Hopefully this helps. If you scroll down, there's a chart that shows each individual states status

https://www.unemploymentpua.com/articles/lwatracker.html


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ca is to get 6 / 300 for 1800 total. Which I did get.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ca is to get 6 / 300 for 1800 total. Which I did get.


If you'd care to check, what was the date you received the final payment? NOT the date the funds were credited to your account... the date earning period the final credit was associated to.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Maybe @SHalester or someone else from California will chime is as to how many LWA bonus payments they received.


ha! i wish; I didn't qualify due to getting under $100 per week regular UI. Once the $600 ended, that was that. A good thing I didn't need them or depend on the pymts.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yup.
> The Hated Orange Guy refused to do that - Uncle Joe can't.
> 
> People who's governors and local politicians were responsible and didn't spend more than they had, will pay dearly. They will be the ones paying for Calfornia's Bullet Train project that cost BILLIONS and will NEVER be built.
> ...


This isn't even a scratch on the surface of the enormous financial burden we are going to encounter over the next 4 years. Most of it will go to non U.S. citizens and other countries though. Plus they have to pay off all of those voters they bought.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> If you'd care to check, what was the date you received the final payment? NOT the date the funds were credited to your account... the date earning period the final credit was associated to.


Final EDD date is 10/11.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

That makes sense. I started driving full time in mid to late August, thus was likely only eligible for three of the six potential $300 paydays.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> That makes sense. I started driving full time in mid to late August, thus was likely only eligible for three of the six potential $300 paydays.


So starting the week of July 26th through the week of September 5th or the weeks that they are using to determine the lost wages assistance payments. Of those six weeks, however many weeks your pay out was at least $100 before taxes, that's how many payments you should have got


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> That makes sense. I started driving full time in mid to late August, thus was likely only eligible for three of the six potential $300 paydays.


Yes cause if one makes over there weekly amount +. It nullifies the 300. Same thing when the 600 was being paid.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Yes cause if one makes over there weekly amount +. It nullifies the 300. Same thing when the 600 was being paid.


I think with the LWA, it had a minimum but I don't remember a maximum and I don't see it anywhere. You had to make at least $100 a week on unemployment before taxes were taken and you had to self certify that you were partially or completely unemployed due specifically to covid-19


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

A little off topic, with the year closing out soon I was just adding up how much I took down this year from UI. It's not peanuts. I wonder how many recipients are checking the box to withhold part of the earnings? I wonder how many could afford to check the box?

I'd have to speculate that one of the big arguments in Congress 1st quarter 2021 will be whether or not to wave paying taxes on those Federally sourced portion of the PUA.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> A little off topic, with the year closing out soon I was just adding up how much I took down this year from UI. It's not peanuts. I wonder how many recipients are checking the box to withhold part of the earnings? I wonder how many could afford to check the box?
> 
> I'd have to speculate that one of the big arguments in Congress 1st quarter 2021 will be whether or not to wave paying taxes on those Federally sourced portion of the PUA.


What most people don't realize ... yet .. is that the IRS is pretty toothless. Weak.
They are coasting on their reputation, and past bad acts.
But, right now, they are not to be feared.

One of the first signs of a crumbling government is the inability for that gov't to generate revenue; noted in Greece in 147 BC and Rome three hundred years later. Russia 1900, Germany 1935, Cuba 1955, Venezuela 2010, USA 2030.

Other early signs?
Increase in post office thefts, unreliable postal services.
Crumbling infrastructure ...bridges, roads, schools.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> A little off topic, with the year closing out soon I was just adding up how much I took down this year from UI. It's not peanuts. I wonder how many recipients are checking the box to withhold part of the earnings? I wonder how many could afford to check the box?
> 
> I'd have to speculate that one of the big arguments in Congress 1st quarter 2021 will be whether or not to wave paying taxes on those Federally sourced portion of the PUA.


The entire PUA program is federally funded. I would guess we have to since it's considered income. Now whether you chose to have it taken out of your payments or you try to offset it at the end of the year, that's up to each individual. They really can't get out of saying it is income. Here, most people on unemployment of any sort lost their state benefits in terms of food stamps and other assistance simply because the unemployment income put them outside the limits allowed for income. If they deem it not income they're going to have a bunch of States owing people a lot of back dated benefits


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I'd have to speculate that one of the big arguments in Congress 1st quarter 2021


I speculate it will never come up; they can't even agree to get another CV package out the door. plus, unemployment income is a taxable event as it IS income. I suspect 1st qt there will be howls and a lot of crying for those who weren't aware of that fact and will owe some cheese back. Ooops.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> I have an acquaintance still on unemployment who is receiving an extra $300 /week on top of her regular amount. This, sometime after the $600 /week bonus stopped.
> 
> Anyone else getting this?


No wonder Pelosi PADS the stimulus to where it can not pass !

Depriving the REST of America through her SELFISH ACTIONS !


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

As I understand it. the 600 weeklies and the 6 /300 a week are tax exempt. 

I had taxes withheld for 18 weeks so far, totals 356.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> As I understand it. the 600 weeklies


do we have a link for that? because that could make a huge difference.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry I do not. I believe heard it on the news and someone here backed it up. However the State portion is taxable.
.


Daisey77 said:


> They really can't get out of saying it is income


.
That depends on if it is listed AS a Source of income. Yes, there is a list in the IRC. Which most pay no attention to, much less even question that there is one. This is where Sec 61 Income is and the Key phrase being, "From whatever "source" derived". As not all income is taxable.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sorry, it is totally taxable as it is unemployment income:

Many *unemployed* workers have no idea the benefit payments they receive in 2020 are *taxed*. ... State *unemployment* benefits, as well as the *additional $600* per week in coronavirus relief that's provided by the *federal* government under the CARES Act through July 31, factor into your *taxable* income on your 2020 *tax* return.

There will be a lot of howls of pain posted on this forum after January. Howls and howls. Yup.

For me it will mean instead of a refund, I will owe.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Come on big guy, Copy and Paste is not a link.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Amsoil, if you come across any supporting evidence that the Fed boost is not taxable I'm sure you'll post it. As best I have it, it is all taxable, just based on what the CA UI site states. However the info is not granular, so I am not certain, which is why I brought it up.

In my view tax relief of this form will come down to either legislation, or regulation. Meaning, either Congress will wrap a get-out-of-having-to-pay-income-tax free card into what is now looking like a monolithic bill to both fund the government and provide some C19 relief.... or a bill next qtr when/if the economy is on its knees again and the cry goes up that citizens will have to make a choice between paying their tax bill or food/rent. There is some further logic that it is rather silly to dole out relief (and the key word may well be *Relief* with a capitol R), only to claw back a good percentage of said relief, especially when the county is not fully _relieved_ yet.

Or who knows, tax relief of this nature may not come until the matter has festered for a while. If at all...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Come on big guy, Copy and Paste is not a link.


really? https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/08/how...om-your-coronavirus-unemployment-benefit.html


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I opted to have Federal withheld at 10%. I didn't do anything for State because I usually get a refund so I wasn't worried about that but since I owe taxes on the federal level every year I didn't want to get stuck owing more. Just based off the unemployment groups I'm in, it seems like most people here are aware it's taxed.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> it is all taxable, just based on what the CA UI site states


California has yet to discover a tax that it didn't like.
IF they can take it - they will.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> California has yet to discover a tax that it didn't like.


huh, the IRS decides UI is taxed, not the state. Hum?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Look, Maybe I'm wrong. Idk. It seems logical to pay a tax on all of it.

Has anyone tried to download a 2020, 1040 form ? and see. Update Turbo tax and see what they have to say ?

I am sure the necessary forms will be sent by Jan 31.

I really don't care until about mid March. By then I'm eating cheese while I hear everyone Whine about it.

You know come to think of it, b4 Sept. I still owed about 15k to the service. Yet we were still paid the 1,200x2 as it was written into that package owing 15K. A provision may have been written into PUA package. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> huh, the IRS decides UI is taxed, not the state. Hum?


Yea, for now, that's true.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, for now, that's true.


...and 4ever. State can only make changes to STATE taxing and/or what deductions are allowed compared to what the IRS allows.. No way a state can override IRS.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ...and 4ever. State can only make changes to STATE taxing and/or what deductions are allowed compared to what the IRS allows.. No way a state can override IRS.


LoLoL.
Ahhhh.

Lemme tell ya brudda ... The State of California can do ANYTHING it wants. And you can sue if you got the money and the lawyers and you don't mind pleading with the Ninth Circus Court of Appeals.
The California State Board of Equalization are NAZI's. 
They will come AT you if they think you owe them money.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> The State of California can do ANYTHING it wants


nope. IRS begs to differ, right? 

You need some chill pills, dude. Here, take some of mine.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Amsoil, if you come across any supporting evidence that the Fed boost is not taxable I'm sure you'll post it. As best I have it, it is all taxable, just based on what the CA UI site states. However the info is not granular, so I am not certain, which is why I brought it up.
> 
> In my view tax relief of this form will come down to either legislation, or regulation. Meaning, either Congress will wrap a get-out-of-having-to-pay-income-tax free card into what is now looking like a monolithic bill to both fund the government and provide some C19 relief.... or a bill next qtr when/if the economy is on its knees again and the cry goes up that citizens will have to make a choice between paying their tax bill or food/rent. There is some further logic that it is rather silly to dole out relief (and the key word may well be *Relief* with a capitol R), only to claw back a good percentage of said relief, especially when the county is not fully _relieved_ yet.
> 
> Or who knows, tax relief of this nature may not come until the matter has festered for a while. If at all...


Here's an example of the kind of lobbying that may well take place for tax relief on the various relief programs. This story is for PPP (business level loans) where a group is lobbying congress to make forgiven PPP loans tax deductible. It would not be at all surprising to see the same lobbying take place for EIDL.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/07/trade-groups-push-congress-to-deduct-ppp-loan-business-expenses.html


----------

